# Nippers/Clippers??



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boomerang clippers are awesome.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I bought the Simms nippers a while back, $30. They work well. Or you can do it like Flip and use finger nail clippers.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I spend good money on nice gear but never have on nippers. Either finger nail clippers or my teeth can do what $100 abel nippers can.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

My $40 gander mountain pliers have an awesome line cutter in them. Never had the need for separate clippers. However a lot of plier line cutters suck and fingernail clippers would be my suggestion. Then you can do some fingernail grooming on the water between casts!


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been using the simms clippers now for a few years. I could never justify the abels, and I was tired of the cheap ones rusting and/or having the cutters chip or get dull. They are still sharp, and have no rust. I've cut 50 pound mason hard and flouro with them. No 'indentations' from cutting that hard/thick of line that the cheaper cutters get.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have abels


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

They are pricey but I have abels around my neck full time. I do a lot of leader tying and really like them.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have the labels as well. Any of you have problem with them rusting? Mine are starting too..


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I use toe nail clippers, @ 1$ a piece compared to the higher priced models, I figure I can buy a new pair every year until I'm 115, current pair is 2 years old and just showing some rust at the pin.
Also keep a nipper/nail knot tool combo on a tether, on front of my sling pack if I'm wading.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I gone through a few "cheaper" nippers over the last couple years. The ones I am currently using are sold by Mystic. They haven't given me any issues but If I'm at home I find my self using nail clippers more and more. The jaws tend to stay sharper and since has the lever you can put a little more stank on the tougher mono's. I don't ever mess with braid as I'm strictly a fly guy. Some of my guide buddies in the northern waters swear by the Hatch nippers and say its the only one they've found that cuts EVERYTHING.

Lou


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I like abels though they are ridiculously priced. The "big nippa" from Rising is tough to beat. Super sharp, one piece stainless design. Have had a pair that I hang from the helm for 3 yrs and no rust.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Do any of the companies offer replacement jaws or blades, or whatever you want to call them? I think if I were looking for a set of nippers, that option would be a huge selling point.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Fishpond, Hatch, Abel, Simms all have replaceable cutting jaws...

Lou


----------



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

If you're forgetful like me nail clippers are the way to go. I be leaving my nail clippers everywhere and just end up buying a new one every couple of weeks.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

bryson said:


> Do any of the companies offer replacement jaws or blades, or whatever you want to call them? I think if I were looking for a set of nippers, that option would be a huge selling point.


A lot of them do, but make sure you go ahead and buy the replacements when you buy the nippers. I have a pair of $150 Orvis pliers that need the cutter blades replaced but Orvis doesn't stock them any more. So much for the "only pliers you'll ever need" idea!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Tailer said:


> A lot of them do, but make sure you go ahead and buy the replacements when you buy the nippers. I have a pair of $150 Orvis pliers that need the cutter blades replaced but Orvis doesn't stock them any more. So much for the "only pliers you'll ever need" idea!


Dang, I'd reach out to Orvis about that. I would hope that they would at least offer you a smokin' deal on a new set of pliers if you dropped $150 on the older version.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

bryson said:


> Dang, I'd reach out to Orvis about that. I would hope that they would at least offer you a smokin' deal on a new set of pliers if you dropped $150 on the older version.


I spoke to them over the phone, which is how I found out they no longer have any stock of the old style replacement blades. The best they could do was assure me that they were ordering a larger stock of replacement blades for the new style pliers if I decided to upgrade. Pretty disappointing. I've gone back to the Manley pliers I used for many years and don't plan to change again anytime soon.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Tailer said:


> I spoke to them over the phone, which is how I found out they no longer have any stock of the old style replacement blades. The best they could do was assure me that they were ordering a larger stock of replacement blades for the new style pliers if I decided to upgrade. Pretty disappointing. I've gone back to the Manley pliers I used for many years and don't plan to change again anytime soon.


Man, that is disappointing. Great way to lose customers. If someone ponied up the cash for high-end pliers, you'd think they would at least offer some sort of discounted exchange.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been rocking montana fly company nippers for years from the cheap ones $5-8 and up to some of $20 ones with bottle openers. All cut really well and at the price you aren't out a fortune when you loose them. They all cut small to big easily. I normally don't use anything stronger than 60lb and they cut it with ease. I have also cut zip ties and in a pinch some electrical wires.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Tailer said:


> I spoke to them over the phone, which is how I found out they no longer have any stock of the old style replacement blades. The best they could do was assure me that they were ordering a larger stock of replacement blades for the new style pliers if I decided to upgrade. Pretty disappointing. I've gone back to the Manley pliers I used for many years and don't plan to change again anytime soon.


You talked to the wrong guy, they'll take anything back foe any reason and give you a store credit.
JC


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

i must say I do like my hatch nippers - handles thick mono and backing without difficulty. 
Tired of needing new nippers every year of so but always flailing with dull ones for 3-6 months before getting around to replacing.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

bryson said:


> Do any of the companies offer replacement jaws or blades, or whatever you want to call them? I think if I were looking for a set of nippers, that option would be a huge selling point.


I just have those really simple nippers they first sold that are like fingernail nippers without the lever. On anything like that, sharpening is a breeze, because all they need is to be closed, and worked on the polished outside. That will get you years of sharp service.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife bought me a pair of the incredibly overpriced Hatch nippers for Christmas. Apparently the guy at my local fly shop told her it'd be a great gift bc it wasn't something I'd buy for myself. Well he got that right. Anyways, as much as I wanted to go back up there a whip his butt, I decided to keep them and they are pretty awesome. They cut through all sizes of mono and braid with ease and I just give them a quick rinse when I get off the water.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jonrconner said:


> You talked to the wrong guy, they'll take anything back foe any reason and give you a store credit.
> JC


I was going to say the same thing. Fished a hydros reel for a year, the handle kept getting sticky. I had them send me a new replacement handle, it did the same thing in the middle of the first trip. Called back and returned the reel no questions asked, full store credit. They are pretty good about taking care of their customers.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Orvis has amazing customer service. I bought a Gale force sling on sale and after a few trips the zipper wore out. I called them thinking this is going to a waste of time, because I did not keep the receipt. I was told that if I was not happy with the product for any reason I could send it back or they could help me find a replacement. Not many companies stand behind their products like this anymore.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boomerang Clippers and Simms Nippers


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I buy the stainless nail clippers when I can find them. Usually pay $.89 to $1.50 a pair and I will buy 5 or 6. They usually last a couple of seasons and if one goes bad sooner i have spares. I also give "guests" in my boat their own set if they don't have any.


----------

